# Study Concludes Macintosh Users More Likely to be Snobs



## zekrahminator (Feb 19, 2008)

So somebody made a video that put Mac users on the spot. So what? The thing is, what the narrator is getting at is actually true. While this "snob factor" at first sounds like a bunch of fanboyish humor, studies conducted nationwide found that Mac users fit into a ton of stereotypes. The simple version of the conlusion: Mac users are, generally speaking, "self centered, arrogant and conceited." To back up these extreme conclusions, there are studies out there showing that Mac users are...
More likely to buy teeth-whitening products and fashionable clothes/sneakers(self-centered). 
More likely to buy organic food and eco-friendly products, regardless of how much they cost.
This isn't all bad for Mac users though. Mac users were over three times more likely to legitimately purchase music than their PC-using counterparts.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 19, 2008)

lol, well that explains alot


----------



## panchoman (Feb 19, 2008)

what a freaking joke. 

can we actually stop making stupid BS studies like this and actually make studies that will do us some good in the world?

my 0.02


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 19, 2008)

no we cant, because that would make sense


----------



## AsphyxiA (Feb 19, 2008)

ive said that one before


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 19, 2008)

I didnt need a study to tell me this.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 19, 2008)

Must be an American thing.

Of the many Mac users I know in South Africa, snobbery and teeth whitening are virtually unknown.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 19, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> Mac users were over three times more likely to legitimately purchase music than their PC-using counterparts.
> 
> Source: DailyTech



pc ftw  :shadedshu


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 19, 2008)

This study is completely stupid. 

There's been plenty of news today and then you post this?...


----------



## panchoman (Feb 19, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> This study is completely stupid.
> 
> There's been plenty of news today and then you post this?...



+1


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 19, 2008)

and they did this why?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

You didnt need a study to tell you this


----------



## moto666 (Feb 19, 2008)

Funny!


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Feb 19, 2008)

I think this was an excellent post, Good job Zek! its cool to see what studies they do. Its funny  how some of those stereotypes are definitely true of the mac users I know. But theirs nothing wrong with organic food and being ecofriendly. PC FTW! I like the 16% legal music downloads on pc vs macs 50% LOL!  GO PC USERS!


----------



## Rob! (Feb 19, 2008)

I was hoping for more actual interviewees in the video.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 19, 2008)

"59% of PC owners are not happy with their purchase" 

Must have bought a prebuilt lol


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 19, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> "59% of PC owners are not happy with their purchase"
> 
> Must have bought a prebuilt lol



Uh...You can't compare a Apple Computer to a custom built PC, it's not a comparison. It's apparent he is talking about prebuilts.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 20, 2008)

found that fitting . . .


----------



## Conti027 (Feb 20, 2008)

im a snob but i dont have a Mac.


----------



## Darkrealms (Feb 20, 2008)

ROFL!
That was funny.  Sadly its kinda true.  Steve markets "trendy" products and I'm sure thats why it fits.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> found that fitting . . .



How is that fitting? Showing Bill Gates in a suit and Steve Jobs in regular clothes (by the way that's horrible photoshop by the author of that). Anyhow, if i was judging this, I would say the guy in the suit with a wire is a snob. IF anyone is a snob in that picture, it's the guy in the suit, visually speaking.

This study is an extremely biased and stupid article, can't believe it made the news. I would actually report this for posting news that says Mac users more likely to be snobs, but it wouldn't go anywhere. Thanks Zek  You  Me


----------



## panchoman (Feb 20, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> How is that fitting? Showing Bill Gates in a suit and Steve Jobs in regular clothes (by the way that's horrible photoshop by the author of that). Anyhow, if i was judging this, I would say the guy in the suit with a wire is a snob. IF anyone is a snob in that picture, it's the guy in the suit, visually speaking.
> 
> This study is an extremely biased and stupid article, can't believe it made the news. I would actually report this for posting news that says Mac users more likely to be snobs, but it wouldn't go anywhere. Thanks Zek  You  Me



+1 man


----------



## Conti027 (Feb 20, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> found that fitting . . .



i guess im the only one that agrees with you on that. wearing a suit doesnt make you a snob


----------



## hat (Feb 20, 2008)

I think mac users are more like the way they are cause the mac is so dumbed-down and simplified it only does basic shit so they're more free to do what they want... but pc's you get all these features and options and shit it can make your head spin if you don't know what you're doing.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 20, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> How is that fitting? Showing Bill Gates in a suit and Steve Jobs in regular clothes (by the way that's horrible photoshop by the author of that). Anyhow, if i was judging this, I would say the guy in the suit with a wire is a snob. IF anyone is a snob in that picture, it's the guy in the suit, visually speaking.
> 
> This study is an extremely biased and stupid article, can't believe it made the news. I would actually report this for posting news that says Mac users more likely to be snobs, but it wouldn't go anywhere. Thanks Zek  You  Me



no, I meant that it's fitting in how we typically see both CEO's

Bill Gates is typically "Dressed to impress" and Steve Jobs is typically more "informal is the normal"


as to the snob thing - I don't really see suits as snobs.  But, my first impression of those who are dressed "trendy" or "preppy" is typically that of them being snobish.

Just me my views, anyways.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 20, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> no, I meant that it's fitting in how we typically see both CEO's
> 
> Bill Gates is typically "Dressed to impress" and Steve Jobs is typically more "informal is the normal"
> 
> ...



Suits may not make someone a snob, but suits are meant for certain things. If there was a classroom of kids all wearing casual clothes and there was one kid wearing a suit and he no particular reason besides dressing to impress people, it would look snobish.

The point of that advertising is that the PC is for business, and the average Apple computer is for the casual. It's not to say hey I'm better than you...


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 20, 2008)

They imply that macs are for casual use yet there more exspensive..


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 20, 2008)

that is what the ad is trying to say that macs are better than pcs, regardless of what you use it for


----------



## MrW (Feb 20, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> More likely to buy teeth-whitening products and fashionable clothes/sneakers(self-centered).
> More likely to buy organic food and eco-friendly products, regardless of how much they cost.
> This isn't all bad for Mac users though. Mac users were over three times more likely to legitimately purchase music than their PC-using counterparts.


Being eco-friendly is the exact opposite of being self-centered. Buying music instead of stealing it is the exact opposite of being self-centered. Being a snob does not make you a selfish person.


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 20, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> that is what the ad is trying to say that macs are better than pcs, regardless of what you use it for



+1

although the ads aren't meant to come across as stouting that a Mac is superior, they do indeed imply that.



> Suits may not make someone a snob, but suits are meant for certain things. If there was a classroom of kids all wearing casual clothes and there was one kid wearing a suit and he no particular reason besides dressing to impress people, it would look snobish.
> 
> The point of that advertising is that the PC is for business, and the average Apple computer is for the casual. It's not to say hey I'm better than you...



but, these ads aren't targeted at "kids" - they're targeted at early to mid twenty somethings predominantly;  Hence the look of a PC being "nerdy, geeky (don't foget, for our generation, growing up it wasn't cool to be a computer geek or considered a nerd), out of fashion and out-dated" whereas the Mac is given the look of "tredny, hip, and up-to-date".  They attempt to get across that the Mac is easier to use than the PC is, because everything is "built right in".

Being in college, though, even if I see someone come into to class wearing a suit, it doesn't strike me one way or the other - could've just gotten off from work, or will be headed to work shortly after class.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> They imply that macs are for casual use yet there more exspensive..


No they aren't. The notebooks are, but none of the others.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 20, 2008)

I completely agree with the study, I know at least five mac users and they're all a bunch of snobs, they even look down upon PC users and have a generally contemptuous attitude towards non-mac users. But the part where mac users are likely that they behave like Archangel Gabriel is debatable.



panchoman said:


> what a freaking joke.
> 
> can we actually stop making stupid BS studies like this and actually make studies that will do us some good in the world?



Ahem.... mac user....snob.....


----------



## Kreij (Feb 20, 2008)

It's interesting the perceptions that marketting creates.

We all label people (or almost anything for that matter) by the perceptions we have acquired over time, not by anything objective or substantial.

For each of us it would take being trambled by a stampede of horses to change our opinion. This is what the marketting people are counting on. They are not trying to sway your opinion, but trying to solidify the opinion of their base.

I don't care about suits or casual. Give me good products at a decent price and I will buy them. I simply do not care about your corporate image.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2008)

I like there ads yeah im a pc user but there funny as.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm a Mac user. Does this mean I'm a snob? lol


----------



## Kreij (Feb 20, 2008)

It too find the Mac commercials rather funny.
The main goal of the commercial is to portray the PC user as nerdy vs. the cool, hip Mac user.
The funny thing is that the computer you own does not define you, but people somehow tap into this as being somehow relevant.

If you look at the latest Mac's there is little to distinguish them from PC's other than the Apple Logo. The hardware is Intel, Nvidia, etc.

So the only real difference is in style. 

Apple tries to claim that PC crash more than Macs, but when burdened with the latest software from vendors, Mac's crash too.

I have nothing against Apple. I have nothing against pre-built PCs. I just think that people should take the time to inform themselves about what they are buying or discussing, before they make uninformed purchases or forum posts.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 20, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I'm a Mac user. Does this mean I'm a snob? lol



You're a mac user but at the same time a PC user, specialist and a 4000+ post-count tech-forum member who troubleshoots PC problems....that makes you more of a PC guy than mac, not a snob.

Snob (in this context) = Goes to pvt schools with Macbook Pro + iPhone + iPod + iPoop, etc. who look down upon others.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 20, 2008)

btarunr said:


> You're a mac user but at the same time a PC user, specialist and a 4000+ post-count tech-forum member who troubleshoots PC problems....that makes you more of a PC guy than mac, not a snob.
> 
> Snob (in this context) = Goes to pvt schools with Macbook Pro + iPhone + iPod + iPoop, etc. who look down upon others.



Phew! I feel better now. lol. Thanks for the kind words, btw.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

btarunr said:


> I completely agree with the study, I know at least five mac users and they're all a bunch of snobs, they even look down upon PC users and have a generally contemptuous attitude towards non-mac users



I know a few like this.
At least most PC users have arguments as to why they like PC's (upgrades, more software/hardware choice, customisation) compared to mac users who just quote the ads.

"uuhhhh..... it just works?"


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 20, 2008)

Been thinking about this.

I can think of 2 mac users I know who are "snobbish" in the way they talk computers.
Interesting thing is - these 2 ONLY use macs.

The rest of us are multi platform, and simply play to the strengths of each platform.

I still think though, it's like trying to compare sports cars to luxury cars to suv's.

Fun, but pretty blooming pointless.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kreij said:


> It too find the Mac commercials rather funny.
> The main goal of the commercial is to portray the PC user as nerdy vs. the cool, hip Mac user.
> The funny thing is that the computer you own does not define you, but people somehow tap into this as being somehow relevant.
> 
> ...




agreed if i tell folks i build my own computers im automaticlly a cloest guy with no life, it doesnt matter i also work on cars, im automaticly life less. 


As for mac users i agree, but i find them funny, i went to a genius bar once with a friend with a macbook, when they where having that problem of the mac's dying from some chip. I pointed out to the dude, ya know my PC never has this issue, he responded it crashes though doesnt it, i said of course, but at least it doesnt take 4-6 weeks to fix, and he walked away


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> agreed if i tell folks i build my own computers im automaticlly a cloest guy with no life, it doesnt matter i also work on cars, im automaticly life less.
> 
> 
> As for mac users i agree, but i find them funny, i went to a genius bar once with a friend with a macbook, when they where having that problem of the mac's dying from some chip. I pointed out to the dude, ya know my PC never has this issue, he responded it crashes though doesnt it, i said of course, but at least it doesnt take 4-6 weeks to fix, and he walked away



I get the no live/nerd/geek thing - ESPECIALLY from mac users.

Doesnt matter that i work 38 hours a week in a textiles factory, live with a hot chick and make a lot of money - my PC's are custom built so that makes me a nerd.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 20, 2008)

lol yea, i work a 40 hour job, work on my car, and play with my PC at night, but im a no life nerd myself, it gets old doesnt it?


----------



## Triprift (Feb 20, 2008)

Ahhh stereotyping is a wonderful thing


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 20, 2008)

im still tring to figure out how to stero type, my stero didnt come with a keyboard so im lost


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 20, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> So somebody made a video that put Mac users on the spot. So what? The thing is, what the narrator is getting at is actually true. While this "snob factor" at first sounds like a bunch of fanboyish humor, studies conducted nationwide found that Mac users fit into a ton of stereotypes. The simple version of the conlusion: Mac users are, generally speaking, "self centered, arrogant and conceited." To back up these extreme conclusions, there are studies out there showing that Mac users are...
> More likely to buy teeth-whitening products and fashionable clothes/sneakers(self-centered).
> More likely to buy organic food and eco-friendly products, regardless of how much they cost.
> This isn't all bad for Mac users though. Mac users were over three times more likely to legitimately purchase music than their PC-using counterparts.
> ...



thx zek, and the pay vs "aquier" music thing, because most mac users are to simple to figuar out how to get it free, they just pay for SHITTY quility itunes files insted with all that lovely DRM built in!!!! 



King Wookie said:


> Must be an American thing.
> 
> Of the many Mac users I know in South Africa, snobbery and teeth whitening are virtually unknown.



probbly because they are usign 10 year old macs, and dont know what a toothbrush let along tooth whitening stuff is   (thats a jestfull jab at your country btw not an attack!!!)



Ravenas said:


> Suits may not make someone a snob, but suits are meant for certain things. If there was a classroom of kids all wearing casual clothes and there was one kid wearing a suit and he no particular reason besides dressing to impress people, it would look snobish.
> 
> The point of that advertising is that the PC is for business, and the average Apple computer is for the casual. It's not to say hey I'm better than you...



um, i gotta say then your the snob, because when i was in highschool, nobody cared what you wore as long as you didnt stink or wherent fat waring a miniskirt/belly shirt(nobody wants to see that, it would be like sing me in a speedo.....ewwww)

suits are just cloths, i knew no less then 5 people in HS that wore one every day, they wherent snobs....well one sorta was but it wasnt that he looked down on people, just that he was so detached from everybody elses reality that he seemed like a snob.

some places in this country its the costom to ware suits based on your religion, my ex's father grew up in a part of pencilvania(sp) where they did that, and he said if i showed up in my joging pants and teeshirt people would look down on and even make fun of me......then again i told him "who fing cares, they can all kiss my fat white ass" because honestly, i wana be cumfy not cooped up in a suit when i dont need to be!!!



Wile E said:


> I'm a Mac user. Does this mean I'm a snob? lol



yes, yes you are......damn you and your quad core and 1gb 8800gt's with good stock cooling....damm you!!!!!!!


oh and on a side note, i dissagree about the price of macs WileE, only your iMac isnt possable to out do price for perf vs a mac if you know what to buy, and even with the imac, for stock perf i could match it 

that said, did anybody but a mac fanboi/user really need this study to tell them that mac users are stuck up snobs(pure mac users or full on converts not ppl who have both are are skilled with both)?, honestly, just go over to a site like spymac, full of stuck up pricks who will tell you that all pc's suck, and when u point out that they are just on a dumbled down linux/bsd pc they will get pissed and dennie it and say the hardwares diffrent and better.

i use to have fun trolling spymac and some other sites because......well honestly its just to damn easy..........they are so easy to piss off, just point out why mac's suck, like how u cant upgrade most of them and they are throw away and buy a new one systems just like most ppl with their dells, and you will hve 50 mac snobs frothing at the mouth, when you ask them if they can do some tasks on their mac, 99% of them duno what your talking about or try and say it dosnt matter because nobody needs to do them anyway(example, recover lost/deleted data from command line/dos style tools)

ah the joy of dealing with stuck up mac users.....im so glad i dont have to do that every day now, for a while i had to deal with on guy in perticular, an ex coworker of my mothers, the guy would bad mouth pc's constantly, his ONLY exp with them having been one emachien somebody bought him as a gift and the OLD buisness systems they had at the office(couple 95 boxes and 3 nt4 boxes) he got a pc fromd ell, one of those imac clones, it was nice for its size, but he was mad at how hard it was to transport to and from work(wow 4 wires......)

he sold it to the office and got a 3 year old apple portable/laptop thing, that then crashed every few hours under use, reinstalling the os didnt fix it.........but he insisted it was more reliable and faster then the pc 

note, the nt4 systems NEVER crashed EVER, the 95 boxes every couple weeks would have to be fully shut down and restarted to keep from crashing, his mac frooze/crashed once a day at least


----------



## ChillyMyst (Feb 20, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> im still tring to figure out how to stero type, my stero didnt come with a keyboard so im lost



you use both hands, stereo means 2 or more....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereophonic_sound


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 20, 2008)

lol you had to try to crash NT, heck you still have to try to crash most NT based systems, i hear Vista is the eaiest to crash though. But try to crash 2000 without having bad hardware or tweaking it wrongly


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 20, 2008)

ChillyMyst said:


> you use both hands, stereo means 2 or more....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereophonic_sound



yea but i have no keyboard, just a remote but it wont let me make words grrr


----------



## Darkrealms (Feb 20, 2008)

LoL, guess I'll jump in.
Yes I work in IT for work (15 strikes against me), yes I build my own computers (10 strikes against me), yes I post on forums (2 strikes against me), and yes I play computer games, particularly WoW right now (10 strikes against me).
BUT I also ride dirtbikes and quads, have a 4x4 truck that I do most of the work on, wheel the piss out of it and get muddy and beat up as hell, do general construction on the side to help a friend out (plumming, roofing, framing, concrete, finishing, ...), snowboard, hike, play soccer/football/basketball/racketball for fun with friends,  rollerblade, and bike  (I'm sure there are others but I cant remember).
I'm still in the 100% nerd category?!?  LoL

(stirspot)
I want to see the studdy that shows how many Apple product users have volvos, subarus, buggs, etc  
(/stirspot)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2008)

Darkrealms said:


> (stirspot)
> I want to see the studdy that shows how many Apple product users have volvos, subarus, buggs, etc
> (/stirspot)



Whats the bet mac users are more likely to whine and throw money at every problem in their life, and never fix anything themselves or do handiwork around the home.


Again - no offense to mac users on TPU. you guys are at least smart enough to be on a forum


----------



## Darkrealms (Feb 21, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Whats the bet mac users are more likely to whine and throw money at every problem in their life, and never fix anything themselves or do handiwork around the home.
> 
> 
> Again - no offense to mac users on TPU. you guys are at least smart enough to be on a forum


ROFL, good point!  I don't know if the world could handle the 75+% that would come out of that @_0     Or the 8.23% that know how to post on a real forum.  Not just a blog or myspace ;p



_I have worked with Macs and Linux so for me this is all in good fun everyone._


----------



## imperialreign (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

HAHAHA!!! That's too funny...

I think anyone who has an apple product are snobs... "OMG! My new iPod touch is better than your sansa e280" "OMG! MY iPhone is better than ur envy" 

OMG! Apple! Who cares that you have a freaking apple product! That doesn't make you of a higher class, does it?


----------



## OrbitzXT (Feb 21, 2008)

The thing I hate about most Mac users is they know nothing about computers. A lot of my richer friends buy macs "because they're expensive, therefore good. And also they're pretty". I was talking to my friend who is a Mac user and he asked me what I was up to. I said I was hacking my friend and just messing with him. So he goes "haha stupid Windows, you can't do anything to me". So I said yeah I can, I can laugh that you paid $2400 for a glorified Ipod.


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

OrbitzXT said:


> The thing I hate about most Mac users is they know nothing about computers. A lot of my richer friends buy macs "because they're expensive, therefore good. And also they're pretty". I was talking to my friend who is a Mac user and he asked me what I was up to. I said I was hacking my friend and just messing with him. So he goes "haha stupid Windows, you can't do anything to me". So I said yeah I can, I can laugh that you paid $2400 for a glorified Ipod.



You sir, have concluded my thoughts


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

i liked the envy


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

People are saying the iPhone's are better than them, which I happen to disagree.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

i have to agree with you


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

So you agree with me that Envy > iPhone


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

ohh ya there is NOTHING revolutionary about the iphone, i fact it is missing a few features over other phones, i hate the no keyboard thing


----------



## panchoman (Feb 21, 2008)

tiys said:


> So you agree with me that Envy > iPhone



enV? 

LG VOYAGER FTW!!!!

oh and about the revolutionary bit.. its just the touch screen... thats about the only revolutionary bit.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think this story is spot on and it is 100% true.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

not even the tough screen is revolutionary, but the way they play it up you would think it is


----------



## panchoman (Feb 21, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> not even the tough screen is revolutionary, but the way they play it up you would think it is



its preety revolutionary.. trust me.. the screen is awesome..


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah muffin man, I hear ya! 

down with the un-revolutionary iphone!!


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

I really can say I have learned a lot more about you guys here lately, and have found my self feelings kinda awkward. This thread honestly makes me feel like I being stereotyped for no apparent reason...Sorry if I'm the one to come in here and burst a bubble, and I also apologize if this sounds emo. Anyway, thanks guys!  Big thanks to Zek for posting this!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

my sis has one its just a touch screen and noting more other phones have them along with laptops and what not, if apple pioneered them that would be different but they didn't


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

Right...so they copied the tablet PC touch screen (afaik, it was first)


----------



## panchoman (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm with ya ravenas... almost everyone here hates macs for some reason.. and it really sucks


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

I could type a 30 page paper on why I hate mac.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

ravenous that sounds like snob talk, jk your a cool dude and obviously not a snob, you know what your talking about (about pcs and whatever) but remember the only worse than being a snob is an emo snob


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2008)

I hate mac because the I-Macs I used were basically light up boat anchors...


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

boat anchor macs ftw


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

the main reason as to why i dont like macs is because they are SEVERELY over hyped, and as this little study as proven a good chunk of mac owners tend to be on the snobby side, and there all like omg we have macs were artists because we own macs and we have a far superior intellect because of it, granted not all mac owners are like that, a few forum memebers have proven that, but there are a few people that i know that are like that


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

why can't the mac people just realize that just because they have a Mac, they're not higher up in class than us PC users. They just make themselves look like fools. "ZOMG! MY MAC PWNS UR PC!"


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

tiys said:


> why can't the mac people just realize that just because they have a Mac, they're not higher up in class than us PC users. They just make themselves look like fools. "ZOMG! MY MAC PWNS UR PC!"



Apple notebooks are among some of the best notebooks in the business, wether you like to admit it or not (along with IBM, Sony, and Toshiba). Apple is really setting big bars for notebooks that many companies are trying to follow right now. They also have very top notch Desktop computers. They may be pricey, but they are actually good products. I'm not saying I consider my laptop to be better than my Windows PC just because it has a Apple logo on it, but I do consider my Laptop to be a very top notch laptop (certainly not the best).

For any of you guys that deny the above ^, you're just lying to yourselves.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 21, 2008)

tiys said:


> why can't the mac people just realize that just because they have a Mac, they're not higher up in class than us PC users. They just make themselves look like fools. "ZOMG! MY MAC PWNS UR PC!"



and why cant pc people just learn to live with mac people and not bash them for being happy with their macs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73jjwSXhptk


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

Ravenas- If I had a macbook or whatever there called (since I can't OC them) I'd just throw windows on it. aren't the macbook air's like uber-thin and elegant? 

Pancho- Unless some of these people [not saying tpu people are] stop thinking they're superior, then the bashing will continue.

[edit]
sorry to say, but this is a war that will nor win or lose. It'll just end up being closed by a mod..


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

tiys said:


> If I had a macbook or whatever there called (since I can't OC them) I'd just throw windows on it.
> 
> aren't the macbook air's like uber-thin?



My Macbook has a 50/50 partition of Mac 10.5.2 x64 and Windows Vista Ultimate x64 (don't spread that, I'm just an OEM guy and can only have 1 copy installed on one comp!). Besides, you can't really OC any prebuilts, which is precisely why the only prebuilt computer I will buy is a notebook!

EDIT: I can't build a laptop for the life of me.


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> My Macbook has a 50/50 partition of Mac 10.5.2 x64 and Windows Vista Ultimate x64 (don't spread that, I'm just an OEM guy and can only have 1 copy installed on one comp!). Besides, you can't really OC any prebuilts, which is precisely why the only prebuilt computer I will buy is a notebook!



Ah...

I always thought that MS only made a XP version that ran on macs, but I guess I'm wrong!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

there desktops are a bit better than alot of the prebuilt pc  systems (dell) out there just about everything under 1000, but if your willing to spend that much i can find a better pc for less than a mac,each have their advantages there laptops are nice, but not for the price, they charge a RIDICULOUS amount of money to upgrade the ram and what not right off the bat, my asus can beat almost any macbook out there for less $ wise


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

I have to say this...the Macbooks are pretty nice looking !!
[After XP or Vista was thrown on it]


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> there desktops are a bit better than alot of the prebuilt pc  systems (dell) out there just about everything under 1000, but if your willing to spend that much i can find a better pc for less than a mac,each have their advantages there laptops are nice, but not for the price, they charge a RIDICULOUS amount of money to upgrade the ram and what not right off the bat, my asus can beat almost any macbook out there for less $ wise



Ehh...I like ASUS, don't get me wrong, but their hardware and features just aren't beefy enough for me (that's just generalizing a few models). Dell has an opinion that people like to carry around 15 pound laptops...Don't get me started on Dell, they are utter crap.

The only other laptop I would have bought would have been a IBM thinkpad! I just liked the MacBook better at the time.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> EDIT: I can't build a laptop for the life of me.



+ same here. it took me so long to find a laptop that i liked, asus g1s, love that thing, and i can oc it a little bit not much but enough to make me happy


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Ehh...I like ASUS, don't get me wrong, but their hardware and features just aren't beefy enough for me (that's just generalizing a few models). Dell has an opinion that people like to carry around 15 pound laptops...Don't get me started on Dell, they are utter crap.
> 
> The only other laptop I would have bought would have been a IBM thinkpad! I just liked the MacBook better at the time.



i would take a mac over a dell, at least with a mac someone will buy it if i try to sell it, those thinkpads are nice


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

Yay! We all agree on something !!!

Mac > Dell!!! 

haha


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

tiys said:


> Yay! We all agree on something !!!
> 
> Mac > Dell!!!
> 
> haha



Haha...

The thing people need to realize is that Mac and Windows are the same! The only reason Windows is the way it is is due to the fact that Bill Gates sold his operating system to Apple, and therefore couldn't copy the same things he made for Apple. If he could have, he would have and you would all be used to the way Mac is. 

Everything in Windows is just a go around of Mac.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id_kGL3M5Cg
there we go watch it to the end it has a nice message


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

I wuv my Windows...and if I was grown up around a mac, I'd probably be like I wuv my mac OS

[Opinion]I am actully kind of glad Gates couldn't copy Apple. It just made more room for competition. Also, IMO, Windows looks a lot better...[/Opinion]


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

i happy with xp its stable fast and over all great and with kaspersky it cant be beat


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

Hehe, well one of the biggest downfalls of Windows is registry.

One of Macs biggest downfalls is very simplistic ways of doing things (which is in my opinion a downfall, but to others not so much). It takes a life long Windows user some time to realize that they actually just "uninstalled" something on a Mac! 

Still though between the two, Mac OS 10.4 and Windows XP are still the most stable. That's why my PC servers a running copies of Windows XP Pro.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

watch this one it gave me a good laugh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg1-ywndVNc&NR=1



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrpS9m2VF1c&NR=1


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> Hehe, well one of the biggest downfalls of Windows is registry.
> 
> One of Macs biggest downfalls is very simplistic ways of doing things (which is in my opinion a downfall, but to others not so much). It takes a life long Windows user some time to realize that they actually just "uninstalled" something on a Mac!
> 
> Still though between the two, Mac OS 10.4 and Windows XP are still the most stable. That's why my PC servers a running copies of Windows XP Pro.



+1 on registry

I don't get your second part 

XP Servers ftw!!


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> watch this one it gave me a good laugh
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg1-ywndVNc&NR=1
> 
> 
> ...



Even though Windows has gotten this image of business, it's not because it is necessarily better at business! Windows has grown love with businesses only because Windows can be distributed to ANY computer! Mac have yet to be spread legally anywhere but an Apple. This is the precise reason you find Windows primarily used in business, not because they are superior in anyway. 

Apple has work suites that are very on par with MS Office products. One area that Mac has gotten MS beat is server software, but not by much at all.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2008)

But when you are running a server...  you really think the pinwheel of gay fun is better than the error message?


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

tiys said:


> +1 on registry
> 
> I don't get your second part
> 
> XP Servers ftw!!



When you goto applications in Mac, if you right click on a icon, and then select send to trash (trash is the same thing as a recycle bin) you literally just uninstalled that program as soon as you empty your trash. On Windows, you goto the control panel, and then goto add/remove programs, and then select the program you wish to unistall.

Now it should become clear to you why everything in Windows is a go around, primarily because of registry.

EDIT: You can also see how this can be hard for a life long Windows user to understand.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> But when you are running a server...  you really think the pinwheel of gay fun is better than the error message?



When you are running a server on Macs, you don't normally get pinwheels, you get error messages. I don't prefer running servers on Macs because I found that I don't have computer capable of doing it that can run Mac lol! I certainly won't run a Mac server on my notebook! I would really like to try Red Hat linux one day though, I've always wanted to.


----------



## tiys (Feb 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:


> When you goto applications in Mac, if you right click on a icon, and then select send to trash (trash is the same thing as a recycle bin) you literally just uninstalled that program as soon as you empty your trash. On Windows, you goto the control panel, and then select uninstall the program.
> 
> Now it should become clear to you why everything in Windows is a go around, primarily because of registry.



Ahh.. I see....


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

British mac ad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_PkLzwvyZdQ


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

tiys said:


> Ahh.. I see....



Indeed...In my opinion, the true reason why Windows users hate Macs is that they are too simplistic. As in things happen, but you aren't aware of it, and then when you realize it you're like "I'M A DUMBASS!"...And then slap yourself

Life long Windows users can't understand how things can be so simplistic at first. And I'm a life long Windows user.


----------



## zekrahminator (Feb 21, 2008)

Ravenas said:
			
		

> This study is an extremely biased and stupid article, can't believe it made the news. I would actually report this for posting news that says Mac users more likely to be snobs, but it wouldn't go anywhere. Thanks Zek  You  Me



Regardless of the relevance or importance, I still managed to stir up an intelligent debate, and educated the common people. When all is said and done, and the dust settles, I aim to please, get a large user response, and to educate the user. I am merely doing my job.

And a fine job I'm doing, at that.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

zekrahminator said:


> Regardless of the relevance or importance, I still managed to stir up an intelligent debate, and educated the common people. When all is said and done, and the dust settles, I aim to please, get a large user response, and to educate the user. I am merely doing my job.
> 
> And a fine job I'm doing, at that.



Easy to say when you aren't the one who took offense. When you manage to start a debate at the offense of other people, is that right? Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying I don't like you or don't enjoy your news. I just think this one was a little over the top. Oh well, moving on...


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 21, 2008)

this is a fun debate im gunna go play css, i debate with you mac boys later  btw i dont hate macs because there to simplistic


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think people are making a big deal out of nothing.  Nowhere did this article say that just because you own a mac product you are automatically a snob.  You're creating issues where none exists.  I think the original article should not have used the word "snob," but it did.  All this article says Mac users are more likely to be trendy, stylish, "green" people.  Who invest more heavily in luxury items.  When they say more likely, they don't me all or even 50%; more likely could mean 10% of Mac users compared to 5% of PC users. 



panchoman said:


> what a freaking joke.
> 
> can we actually stop making stupid BS studies like this and actually make studies that will do us some good in the world?
> 
> my 0.02



You need to look elsewhere for your studies.  There are more scientific and statistical analysis of serious issues than consumer affairs analysis; you simply need to look.  Just because the only studies you see are USA Today factoids, and MSN consumer polls doesn't mean no others exist.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 21, 2008)

Everyone to there own i say ive never used a mac so im not gonna criticise ppl who do.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> I think people are making a big deal out of nothing.  Nowhere did this article say that just because you own a mac product you are automatically a snob.  You're creating issues where none exist.  I think the original article should not have used the word "snob," but it did.



True it did not use the word snob directly, but it said more likely, and then the forum obviously reacted and many agreed with the article. I like the people on this forum, and took some offense to the fact that I felt like I was being labeled a snob simply based on a product. Now I feel like I'm just whining lol...It's a lose lose situation for me.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 21, 2008)

When they say more likely, they don't me all or even 50%; more likely could mean 10% of Mac users compared to 5% of PC users.  That would make Mac users more likely to exhibit such behavior.  It is a poorly written article, and is obviously yellow journalism.  The actual number for "more likely" are probably similar or lower than the ones I gave.  They wanted to get a reaction so they didn't publish the low numbers.


----------



## Ravenas (Feb 21, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> +1
> 
> although the ads aren't meant to come across as stouting that a Mac is superior, they do indeed imply that.
> 
> ...



What you don't understand is how messed up this article is. Be me saying people who wear suits are more likely to be snobs is the exact same thing as people who use mac are more likely to be snobs. The fact is the are calling people more likely to be snobs based on a product, and they aren't saying 10% of the users, they are saying all Mac users are more likely to be snobs.

If I was to take the article to heart then I could certainly say people who wear suits are more likely to be snobs, because it's the same thing. Simply a stupid article.


----------

